# River Pike



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

I recently got my hands on a new 10wt rod, and am looking to throw around some streamers for pike in south east Michigan rivers. I've caught pike on the Clinton before, and I know some of the rivers in and around Lansing hold good pike fishing, but I was wondering if there are any other mentionable streams in the metro Detroit area that hold pike? Also, any recommend flies? I have a decent selection of streamers, even some larger musky streamers.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Bunny bugs with a weed guard are a favorite and they're durable.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Go to youtube and look for videos by Peelindrag (1 word). He has very good videos on fly fishing for pike in Michigan rivers.He's a young man about 20 who is really into fly fishing for pike and recently muskie.His videos average 10 minutes.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Read my huron river threads. Best pike river in SE MI imo. Got two dinks today in 25 minutes at lunch break, regularly get em in the 30-40” range in the huron, good numbers too. Granted I am a spin fisherman. Fly fishing may be tough at most times but right now should be ok.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Got any photos of those 40 inchers??

Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

U D said:


> Got any photos of those 40 inchers??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I’ve caught one 42” pike in my lifetime. It came from a private lake north of Chelsea. Best I’ve done since than is 36”. Any pike Over 40” is a very rare specimen for inland waters of SE Michigan


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Read my huron river threads. Best pike river in SE MI imo. Got two dinks today in 25 minutes at lunch break, regularly get em in the 30-40” range in the huron, good numbers too. Granted I am a spin fisherman. Fly fishing may be tough at most times but right now should be ok.


I'll check em out. I was planning on picking apart the Huron this summer for smallmouth, so knowing it has pike too is pretty exciting.


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

jd4223 said:


> Go to youtube and look for videos by Peelindrag (1 word). He has very good videos on fly fishing for pike in Michigan rivers.He's a young man about 20 who is really into fly fishing for pike and recently muskie.His videos average 10 minutes.


I've watched his videos a lot. He's a great fisherman, and I know he also used to tie some of the flies for Nomad Anglers in Lansing, and a couple for Dark Waters Fly Shop up in Iron River. Shame he doesn't upload as much anymore.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

U D said:


> Got any photos of those 40 inchers??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


39” is the biggest landed (2020 opening Saturday) didn’t have a smart phone until This past fall, so not many pics at all of any of my fish for years. I have a grainy 0.5 second video my daughter took with a phone from the mid 2000s of a fat 35” pike from depot town area in like 2016, will see if I can find it. Did post a 32” last fall, only 1 over 30” this year but no pictures of it. Biggest last year only 34” also. But point is you have a shot at pike up to 40”. Now landing them is tough…lost probably a dozen 3 foot plus fish in the last five years but only landed a handful.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

There are pike in the middle Rouge, and some decent sized ones have been caught, but the river tends to be pretty overgrown, so there aren't many good fly fishing opportunities I'm aware of.


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

fishinthed said:


> There are pike in the middle Rouge, and some decent sized ones have been caught, but the river tends to be pretty overgrown, so there aren't many good fly fishing opportunities I'm aware of.


Okay good to know! Funny enough, the apartment I'm moving to in Southfield has a stretch of the Rouge that runs through it. I'll have to give it a go.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Right now and in Fall should be really good. Big pike go into hiding in the middle of the summer. Don’t delay, get out ASAP! By the time the carp spawn is on full swing pike fishing is on the decline


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Seleucus said:


> Okay good to know! Funny enough, the apartment I'm moving to in Southfield has a stretch of the Rouge that runs through it. I'll have to give it a go.


That would most likely be the upper Rouge. Not sure what are in there, but the way the river has improved, I'd expect there would at least be some bass, maybe some pike, and I've definitely seen some big carp. The only way to know is to fish it.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Right now and in Fall should be really good. Big pike go into hiding in the middle of the summer. Don’t delay, get out ASAP!


Yep, it's about prime time. For the Middle Rouge, what I've heard is that the pike and bass tend to be upstream of Middlebelt Rd. I used to think it was pretty much the Nankin impoundment (which is undergoing a major reclamation project that has me stoked - see other thread) and points upstream, but the whole system has been improving. It doesn't even look too bad at all near Beech Daly Rd nowadays. 

In the summer big pike go to cool water. Find where the springs are, and you'll find the big pike. Also the deepest parts of the lakes, such as Newburgh and Phoenix Lake. I know at least kayaks are allowed on Newburgh.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

the top water bite may be on now (when wind/light conditions are proper), today was very warm.

Couldn’t hurt to try a mouse, rat or rabbit fly on the surface, I like whopper ploppers and buzzbaits myself, or flukes skipped on the surface.


----------



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

regarding the Rouge, yes there are pike in there.....when teh river would flood from heavy rains the golf course by Michigan ave and telegraph, would sometimes have pike that were washed onto teh golf course area..


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

Seleucus said:


> Okay good to know! Funny enough, the apartment I'm moving to in Southfield has a stretch of the Rouge that runs through it. I'll have to give it a go.


Make ya a spot. Maybe have apartment maintenance or a friend mow down to the river edge as close as they can get. Find an old pallet or door and make a makeshift little dock. It's doable.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Seleucus said:


> Okay good to know! Funny enough, the apartment I'm moving to in Southfield has a stretch of the Rouge that runs through it. I'll have to give it a go.


I have a couple spots. I m usually bass fishing when I get them . Rivers right?














PM me If you like.


----------

